# MTB Händler in Bonn und Umgebung?



## niemandgleich (11. Januar 2012)

Hey, ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir einen Händler in Bonn und Umgebung empfehlen könnt. Mein Alter Händler des Vertauens hat irgendwie ein bisschen nachgelassen und ich möchte mir gerne ein neues Bike zulegen.


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2012)

Marke?

Bike Bahnhof Breuer Köln
Cyclewerxx Köln

In Siegburg auf der Kaiserstraße war auch ein guter, Namen habe ich gerade nicht parat...

Bonn: 
Natürlich Rad, da ist doch das Monsterchen aktiv, oder?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niemandgleich (11. Januar 2012)

Bei der Marke will ich micht ganz festlegen. Preis: so um die 1500. Wohne eigentlich in Siegen, aber die Läden sind mist, bzw haben nicht das was ich will. Bin hier ein Specilized Pitch comp probe gefahren, das fand ich ziemlich geil, aber der Rahmen war zu groß.
Ansonsten bin ich bisher nur Hardtail gefahren (Merida/Steppenwolf). Aber da ich inzwischen auch mal gröber fahre wird es Zeit das Rad zu wechseln.


----------



## Battlecow (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,
also in St. Augustin ist der Feld XXL, hat eine grosse Auswahl an Rädern in allen Preislagen rumstehen. Ansonsten in Bonn selber H&S Bike Discount hat auch einiges. Genaue Adresse und Infos konsultiere am besten google...


----------



## Marc B (11. Januar 2012)

Bundesrad Bonn ist mein Tipp, mit Robert (dem Besitzer des Ladens) war ich 2010 in den Alpen unterwegs und er hat viel Ahnung und ist sympathisch. Samstags führt er immer kostenlos Touren durch den Kottenforst und das 7Gebirge/Ennert. Seine MTB-Marken sind glaube ich Bionicon, Norco und Zonenschein. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## zett78 (11. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Marke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der ist jetzt hier:
http://www.mm-bikeshop.net/
ist der Händler meines Vertrauens. Hat Merida als Hausmarke.
Gute und zuverlässige Schrauber!

Gruß


----------



## zett78 (11. Januar 2012)

bin eben mit dem Rad durch Beuel gefahren und zufällig auf den gestoßen:
http://hammelrad.de/

netter junger Kerl

hat Lapierre Bikes


----------



## silverdiver (11. Januar 2012)

Alle größeren in Bonn und Umgebung sind ja schon genannt:

BundesRad -> Bionicon Bikes, klein aber fein
H&S -> Radon, Cube, häufig auch mal ein Schnäppchen
Zweirad Feld -> Ghost, Trek, mit Teststrecke im Haus

Da findest du sicher was!! Und wenn nicht, auf der Annaberger Straße sind auch noch ein oder 2 kleinere Läden...


----------



## niemandgleich (12. Januar 2012)

Im Zweirad Feld hab mich mal Praktikum gemacht, in der Werkstatt, da werd ich niemals ein Rad kaufen


----------



## zett78 (12. Januar 2012)

niemandgleich schrieb:


> Im Zweirad Feld hab mich mal Praktikum gemacht, in der Werkstatt, da werd ich niemals ein Rad kaufen



warum? 
bauen die die Räder dort selber?


----------



## Trekki (12. Januar 2012)

Beim In-die-Werkstatt-schauen klappen schon mal die Zehnägel hoch. Bei meinem Trekkingrad hat die Werkstatt (nicht Feld - der Händler war nach mir Pleite) das Steuerrohr mit der Flex gekürzt. Das Rad fährt immer noch, es ist mein bisher bestes Trekkingrad.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (12. Januar 2012)

Ein Rad würde ich dort schon kaufen, aber auch direkt mit nach Hause nehmen.
Aber am besten ist die Preistafel für Umbauten/Reparaturen: Alles Schnäppchen


----------



## niemandgleich (12. Januar 2012)

Die Homepage von Bike Bahnhof Breuer Köln gefällt mir gut, wenn die wirklich so ne gute Beratung haben wie da gepredigt wär das super, ich schaus mir zumindest mal an


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Januar 2012)

niemandgleich schrieb:


> Die Homepage von Bike Bahnhof Breuer Köln gefällt mir gut, wenn die wirklich so ne gute Beratung haben wie da gepredigt wär das super, ich schaus mir zumindest mal an



War da mal vor drei Jahren öfter, und war begeistert. Damals waren die kompetent und wenn sich nichts geändert hat, eine gute Adresse .


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2012)

Yep! ...und überaus beratungsfreudig! Will heute schon was heissen wenn dich ein Händler zum Überlegen noch mal nach draussen lässt Daher auch Fünfe von denen am Start...


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2012)

Ja, 
der Bikebahnhof ist sehr gut. Nicht nur in der Beratung, auch die Werkstatt ist zu gebrauchen. 

Die Jungs biken auch selber, das merkt man 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2012)

Gute Schnäppchen gibt es auch beim Radlager-Bonn, da fährt man am besten hin, da nicht alle Angebote auf der Webseite stehen!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_on_trail (15. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

die Kompetenz im Bike Bahnhof ist super, bin voll eurer Meinung.

Mein Tipp liegt ein bischen weiter weg in Bad Neuenahr, das Basislager.
Super kompetente Mitarbeiter, gute auswahl. Testfahrt auf den gegenüberliegenden Berg möglich. Die nehmen das alte Bike zum guten Kurs in Zahlung. Und die sind Verhandlungsbereit.

http://www.basislager.com/main.faces


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2012)

Ride_on_trail schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Kompetenz im Bike Bahnhof ist super, bin voll eurer Meinung.
> 
> ...



Stimmt Basislager ist eine sehr gute Adresse.
Bei teschnichen Fragen darauf achten, der Chef von der Werkstatt ist Mittwochs nicht da.


Grüsse


----------



## Thefreakshow (19. Januar 2012)

Wobei, als ich gestern n Abzieher für ne ISIS Kurbel haben wollt, wusste der MA aus der Werkstatt nicht was des ist!
Durfte also erstmal erklären was ISIS OCTALINK und 4Kant ist^^
Sonst bisher keine Probleme dort


----------



## Fabian93 (20. Januar 2012)

MM Bikeshop in Siegburg oder Hyperactive in Bonn.MM Bikeshop geht mehr in Richtung CC/Am bis zu Enduro,Hyperactive eher die gravity Disziplinen. Beim Felt und beim H+S sind die Worte "Beratung,Freundlichkeit und Kompetenz" meistens leider ein Fremdwort.


----------



## zett78 (20. Januar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> MM Bikeshop in Siegburg



wo ist der in Siegburg??
kenne nur den in Troisdorf



Fabian93 schrieb:


> Beim Felt ...



Feld oder?


----------



## Trekki (20. Januar 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gute Schnäppchen gibt es auch beim Radlager-Bonn, da fährt man am besten hin, da nicht alle Angebote auf der Webseite stehen!
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Das Radlager kann ich für familientaugliche Räder empfehlen. Ich selbst habe dort schon 3 Räder für meine Familie gekauft. Für den Preis waren sie alle Top. ABER: dies hat nichts mit MTB zu tuen. Eigendlich haben die dort im sportlichen Bereich nur alte Schätzchen herumstehen.
Hinweis: der Laden hat nur sehr eingeschränkte Öffnungszeiten und liegt im Innenhof. Hier ist eine Karte mit Marker.

-trekki


----------



## Fabian93 (20. Januar 2012)

> wo ist der in Siegburg??
> kenne nur den in Troisdorf



Hab mich verschrieben,ist natürlich in Troisdorf


----------



## sibby08 (20. Januar 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> warum?
> bauen die die Räder dort selber?


 
Die zerstören dort auch schon mal Räder und stehen nicht dafür ein.
Eigene Erfahrung! Unglaublich wie die versucht haben meinen Dämpfer nach einer Wartung wieder einzubauen - Rahmen Schrott.
Viele hier im Lokal Forum können sich bestimmt noch daran erinnern.

Meine Tips:
MM-Bikeshop in Troisdorf 
Radsport Breuer in Adenau


----------



## Marc B (20. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Radlager kann ich für familientaugliche Räder empfehlen. Ich selbst habe dort schon 3 Räder für meine Familie gekauft. Für den Preis waren sie alle Top. ABER: dies hat nichts mit MTB zu tuen. Eigendlich haben die dort im sportlichen Bereich nur alte Schätzchen herumstehen.
> Hinweis: der Laden hat nur sehr eingeschränkte Öffnungszeiten und liegt im Innenhof. Hier ist eine Karte mit Marker.
> 
> -trekki



Och, ein paar schicke MTBs habe ich da immer gesehen


----------



## dadagog (21. Januar 2012)

Gegen den Bikebahnhof kann man nichts sagen. Reiner MTB-Laden, gute Werkstatt - der Mechaniker (Dennis?) erklärt auch mal was und gibt Tipps. Bin zufrieden mit dem Laden. Marken: Specialized, Cube und einige Treks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (21. Januar 2012)

Mit bem Bikebahnhof bin ich auch sehr zufrieden .  Der dennis ist aber nicht mehr da .
Aber der neue Mechaniker der seit dem 1.12 da ist, ist auch sehr gut hat vorher bei Watzup-Oberhausen gearbeitet......!!


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Januar 2012)

pd1 schrieb:


> Mit bem Bikebahnhof bin ich auch sehr zufrieden .  Der dennis ist aber nicht mehr da .
> Aber der neue Mechaniker der seit dem 1.12 da ist, ist auch sehr gut hat vorher bei Watzup-Oberhausen gearbeitet......!!


Kann ich nur bestätigen,den Mechaniker kenne ich


----------



## zett78 (12. März 2012)

Bike & Run in Siegburg auf dem Stallberg hatte am WE Räumungsverkauf.
Der ist jetzt dicht.


----------



## spökes (17. März 2012)

- Bikebahnhof:sehr gut und nett. (hab mal einen im Wald mit nem Ersatzteil gerettet) ^^

 - Basislager: auch gut...nett - gute Angebote.

 - Bikediscount: Preis gut, behandlung der Mitarbeiter spziell Schrauber unter aller Sau (habe ich mal mitbekommen, arogant - unflexibel bei Bikes - kein Umbau von Teilen bei Bikeneukauf etc...)...

 - Zweirad Feld: Ich fahre da gerne die Teststrecke im Laden, fahre mein Carver schon länger, meine Frau hat auch gerade ein Carver gekauft - mehr Rad fürs Geld ist schwer zu bekommen ! Habe schon X Räder da gekauft, Renner, MTB´s, Crosser etc...

 - Bike Perfect ist auch nicht schlecht

 - 2 Danger vom BOC wäre noch ne Möglichkeit, ein Kumpel fährt ein Hardtail komplett XT von denen und ist sehr zufrieden.

 - Oder was nach Wunsch auch ohne Aufschrift? Zweirad Linß (Heli-Bikes) habe da mal eins in meiner Wunschfarbe + konfiguriert bestellt ...


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2012)

Beim Bikediscount wiederspreche ich Dir nur beim Umbau bzw. nicht-Umbau.


----------



## radonaut (18. März 2012)

Fahrrad Hübel in Bonn.


----------



## sinux (21. März 2012)

spökes schrieb:


> - Bikediscount: Preis gut, behandlung der Mitarbeiter spziell Schrauber unter aller Sau (habe ich mal mitbekommen, arogant - unflexibel bei Bikes - kein Umbau von Teilen bei Bikeneukauf etc...)...
> [...]



Ich muss hier auch mal ne Lanze für H&S bike discount brechen.
Habe sowohl in Service als auch QualitäTt (über den Preis brauchen wir be denen ja nicht sprechen) viel positives erlebt.
Bspw.:
Vor ein paar Wochen neues Projekt für meinen Sohn (9 J.)gestartet.
Neues Rad musste her, der ist aber ja erst neun und dementsprechend klein sein. 16" ist zu groß - 14" passt.
Also habe ich im Laden in Bonn ein ZR Team 7.0 in 16" gekauft (kleiner gibt es nicht) und per I-Net nen 14" ZR Team Rahmen dazu. 
Im Laden gabt's neben dem guten Preis noch ein paar benötigte größere Kleinigkeiten.
Beim Umbau auf den kleinen Rahmen, stellte sich dann heraus, dass im Tretlagergewinde ein bisschen Pulver gelandet war - das Gewinde also nachgeschnitten werden musste. Eigentlich ein kostenpfilchtiger Service.
Ich bin dann Samstag Morgen  (!!!!!) - voller Laden, volle Werkstatt - nach Bonn in die Werkstatt und habe mein Anliegen vorgebracht.
Nach zehn Minuten hatte ich ein neugeschittenes Gewinde und einen Kettennietstift (10fach) und keinen Cent weniger in der Tasche.
H&S hatte einen zufriedenen Kunden mehr....
Da habe ich bei unseren "kleinen" Läden schon ganz anderes erlebt


----------



## Fabian93 (21. März 2012)

Der Hyperactive in Bonn ist umgezogen, der neue Laden ist nun an der 
Dorotheenstraße 1-3.
gefällt mir noch besser als der alte Laden, schaut man sich am besten persönlich an 

*
*


----------



## LessMess (9. Juli 2012)

Ich kann bigmountaincycles empfehlen!Die kleine Werkstatt mit  Internetshop(http://www.bigmountaincycles.de) sind in  Erftstadt-Erp.Haben u.a.Fox- und Rock Shox Service. Außerdem hat Lars  ganz locker das Knarzen meines Fullys beseitigt- die falsch eingebauten  Lager, die HS Bikes bei der Erstwartung entweder zu fest angeknallt  oder/und einfach nur gefettet hatten!! Bei meiner Fox, die nach  23,11Monaten den Dienst aufgab, stellte Lars Riefen im Standrohr fest.  Dann kamen erstmal die üblichen beschissenen Abläufe mit Toxoholics, da  ich bisher keine Wartung durchführen lies- nachdem Lars dann darauf  bestand, dass es ja ein Materialfehler sei, tauschte Toxoholics  anstandslos( natürlich mit den üblichen Kosten) die Standrohre aus.  Warum erzähl ich das alles: Lars arbeitet sehr sorgfältig, zockt einen  nicht ab und man hat einen netten Ansprechpartner!
Meine Empfehlung :
 Big Mountain Cycles 
Zaunkönigstraße 14
D-50374 Erftstadt
Tel.: 02235 - 466 751
Fax: 02235 - 468 532
e-mail: [email protected]
Grüße Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

